# Center channel options



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

Is it possible to match the timbre of the Behringer 2030P speakers for a center channel? I am currently using two of the Behringer 2030P. I am very happy with them however I would like to get a center channel that works better with them than my old paradigm center channel. I find myself bumping up the center channel output from my AVR to get better dialog. 

Is this possible or do I have to look at replacing the front three in unison to get the proper sound?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would just use another 2030p for a center. That way there is no doubt about it matching.


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

The space that my current center channel resides in is too narrow for a 2030P to sit upright. Would it be an issue to turn the speaker sideways so that it fits properly?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I think many would agree on matching the front 3 speakers, if possible. Changing speaker orientation could change the sound dispersion pattern. However, try it and see if you like it. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would also suggest another 2030P to match. As for laying it on it's side? Certainly not ideal but neither are the vast majority of "dedicated center" channel speakers. Almost all of us have to make some sort of compromise in setting up our home theaters. It will very likely change the characteristic of the speaker but, I believe, still your best bet to timbre match your front sound stage.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Can your AVR handle 4ohms? If so you could get 2 more 2030p speakers lay them both sideways and wire them in parallel. I know alot of avr's can't handle 4 ohms so make sure yours can.


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

My avr is a Denon1910


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I found this on their website so it looks like it can handle 4 ohm loads. http://denon.custhelp.com/app/answe...sion/L3RpbWUvMTMyNjU4MjAxMy9zaWQvbHhqKjk5T2s=


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

So if I go the two behringer 2030p route for a center channel how do I wire them properly so that they are " in series"?

Do I Y split the wire at the end and run wires to the separate speakers?


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

Just in case someone else had the same question I did here is a good website that explains the different ways to wire multiple speakers

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/speaker.html


Why would I want to use parallel instead of serries?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You will get more power out of the amp at 4ohms then you would at 16 and since your reciever can handle that it would be a better choice. You could run them in series and at 16ohms but you will lose half the power that your reciever puts out.


----------

